# έτος Εγίρας (ε.Ε.) = A.H. (Anno Hegirae)



## nickel (Jan 1, 2009)

*Eγίρα η* : το γεγονός της φυγής του Μωάμεθ από τη Μέκκα στη Μεδίνα (622 μ.X), ως αφετηρία χρονολόγησης για τους μουσουλμάνους. || το μουσουλμανικό σύστημα χρονολόγησης: Στην Τουρκία, το 1351 της Εγίρας. [λόγ. < μσνλατ. hegira < αραβ. hijrah `μετανάστευση, φυγή΄] (ΛΚΝ)

*A.H. (Anno Hegirae)* is the calendar designation for the Muslim religion and Islamic Civilization. 1 A.H. (which translates to A.D. 622) is the year that the Islamic Prophet Muhammed left his birthplace of Mecca to go to the city of Yathrib, where he established the first capital of the new Islamic religion, renaming it al-Medina. (Dictionary of Archaeology)

*Έτος Εγίρας ή Εγείρας*, συντομογραφικά ε.Ε. ή Ε.Ε. (Λατιν. Anno Hegirae, συντομογραφικά A.H.) είναι το χρονολογικό έτος σύμφωνα με το ισλαμικό ημερολόγιο και σημαίνει "έτος της φυγής" (στην αραβική, χίτζρα). Τα έτη Εγίρας ξεκινούν από το 1 ε.Ε., όταν ο Μωάμεθ εξορίστηκε από την Μέκκα. Το 1 έτος Εγίρας ισοδυναμεί με το 622 του χριστιανικού ημερολόγιου. Βικιπαίδεια

Islamic calendar

Western (Julian or Gregorian) < > Islamic Calendar Coverter


----------



## jmanveda (Jan 1, 2009)

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για μετατροπέα πολλών ημερολογίων υπάρχει το δωρεάν 

CALENDAR MAGIC (κάντε Google)

που περιλαμβάνει και τις σχετικές εορτές


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2009)

Στο δυτικό σύστημα είχαμε (και έχουμε) βολευτεί με το *π.Χ.* (BC, B.C., before Christ) και το *μ.Χ.* (AD, A.D., anno Domini).

Στη συνέχεια έχουμε τους πολιτικά ορθούς με την _Common Era_, τα CE και BCE και τα αντίστοιχα ελληνικά, που δεν ξέρω αν τα αναγνωρίζει κανείς.

Απορίες:

Πώς γράφουν οι μουσουλμάνοι τα χρόνια πριν από την Εγίρα; Ποιο είναι το δικό τους «προ Εγίρας»;
Εμείς το _anno Domini_ το κάναμε τελικά «μετά Χριστόν» αντί για «έτος Κυρίου». Μήπως θα έπρεπε κατ' αναλογίαν να σκεφτούμε και το «μ.Ε.» (μετά την Εγίρα);
Είναι σωστό να γράψουμε «τον 11ο αι. ε.Ε.» (δηλαδή «τον 11ο αιώνα έτος Εγίρας); Ή είναι ασφαλέστερο το «11ο αι. μ.Ε.» ή, ολογράφως, «τον 11ο αιώνα μετά την Εγίρα»;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 16, 2009)

Και άλλη μία απορία: το σωτήριο έτος είναι απόδοση του anno Domini; Και αν ναι, σε ποιο βαθμό χρησιμοποιείται;


----------



## dipylos (Jan 16, 2009)

Καλά είχαμε το "από κτίσεως Κόσμου", αλλά μετά πλάκωσαν οι πάσης φύσεως *ΠΑΣΟΚ*  και άρχισαν τις ψευτοαλλαγές άνευ λόγου και αιτίας.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 16, 2009)

Σε γαλλικά βιβλία ιστορίας χρησιμοποιείται συχνότατα και το σύμβολο του μείον (-) για τη χρονολόγηση γεγονότων που συνέβησαν π.Χ. (λ.χ. η συνθήκη της Απάμειας συνάφθηκε το -188, η ναυμαχία στο Άκτιο έγινε το -31 κ.ο.κ.). Συχνά επίσης γίνεται λόγος για έτος τάδε "avant notre ère" και αντίστοιχα "de notre ère" (για τα μ.Χ. γεγονότα). Άλλη ιστορία, τώρα, αν όλα αυτά μου φαίνονται ολίγον υποκριτικά και ελαφρώς τυπολατρικά. Τι να γίνει, στο βωμό της πολιτικής ορθότητας πολλά συγχωρούνται.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Πώς γράφουν οι μουσουλμάνοι τα χρόνια πριν από την Εγίρα; Ποιο είναι το δικό τους «προ Εγίρας»;


Βρήκα αυτό:
http://knowledgerush.com/kr/encyclopedia/Before_Hegira/
και αυτό
http://www.nationmaster.com/encyclopedia/Before-Hegira


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2009)

Μάλιστα. Λιγοστά τα "B.H." (before the Hegira), μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε και διάφορα _before (the) Hijra(h)_, πολλά τα "B.H." (before Hegira). Οπότε, στα αγγλικά τουλάχιστον, έχουμε αντιστοιχία με τα AD και BC. Και, για τον ίδιο λόγο, αρχίζω να προσανατολίζομαι υπέρ του «μ.Ε.» (μετά την Εγίρα).


----------

